# Where is the best place to get boxes for your soap ?



## Meenie (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know how to package my M&P soap, I've read you should wrap it in saran wrap. Are there boxes that are sized to fit the soap that comes from the different molds? 
Is there a better way to display your soap?
Thanks, Meenie


----------



## Hazel (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't know if there's a better way. I just wrap mine in saran wrap but I only give them away as gifts. However, I saw some very nice boxes which might interest you.

http://www.tealightboxes.com/category_s/5.htm
http://www.tealightboxes.com/category_s/40.htm
http://www.tealightboxes.com/category_s/36.htm


----------



## bala (Mar 14, 2010)

In case of you use paper box, it is better to buy more than your demand.

Because this year, 2010,  exciting business is pulp business.
Paper price has been down, Up, and down and up.


----------

